# Se Qld Case Swap Tasting Thread



## winkle (5/7/12)

To avoid getting lost in the typical clutter of the other thread - bung your best-by dates, recipes and other comments here.

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now??)

Waffle alert, YOU MAY WISH TO SKIP THIS...
Tasting notes.
My beer is listed as a Biere de Gard (Noel) however it has been fermented on Wyeast 3725 which is very similar to W3726 to me, so think of it as a Super Saison- 4 months old and ABV 9.5%. Have no illusions this is a tart to semi-sour beer that is spiced, the yeast has finished a fair wack lower then expected hence the dry body and extra 1.0%. Aroma is tart to sour upfront with intermingled spices and esters, Small dense head and deep red body, flavour similar but with spicing lingering and some malt and alcohol emerging at the finish. Best drunk at slightly lower than room temp, whilst sitting in a leather armchair in front of an open fire, in a large brandy sniffer, accompanied by a sharp vintage cheddar with rice crackers, and a lady exciting the naughty bits with her lips. Hurrah!
The point to all this drivel = if you don't like sourish beers let me know and I'll bottle something off one of the taps.


----------



## Parks (6/7/12)

To avoid getting lost in the typical clutter of the other thread - bung your best-by dates, recipes and other comments here.

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of a massive, dirty, stinking IPA
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now??)



winkle said:


> Waffle alert, YOU MAY WISH TO SKIP THIS...
> Tasting notes.
> My beer is listed as a Biere de Gard (Noel) however it has been fermented on Wyeast 3725 which is very similar to W3726 to me, so think of it as a Super Saison- 4 months old and ABV 9.5%. Have no illusions this is a tart to semi-sour beer that is spiced, the yeast has finished a fair wack lower then expected hence the dry body and extra 1.0%. Aroma is tart to sour upfront with intermingled spices and esters, Small dense head and deep red body, flavour similar but with spicing lingering and some malt and alcohol emerging at the finish. Best drunk at slightly lower than room temp, whilst sitting in a leather armchair in front of an open fire, in a large brandy sniffer, accompanied by a sharp vintage cheddar with rice crackers, and a lady exciting the naughty bits with her lips. Hurrah!
> The point to all this drivel = if you don't like sourish beers let me know and I'll bottle something off one of the taps.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (6/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now??)


----------



## winkle (6/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif Retired hurt ***
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now??)

Bottle numbers are now 20, NN is a late scratching_ (and a timely warning about glass bottles in swaps) _.


----------



## bradsbrew (6/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black APA (Basic but I'm a noob)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif Retired hurt ***
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now??)

Bottle numbers are now 20, NN is a late scratching_ (and a timely warning about glass bottles in swaps) _.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (6/7/12)

winkle said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
> 2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
> 3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - Ole Rummy Stout 10%ish
> ...



What happened with the glass bottles?


----------



## winkle (6/7/12)

My bad, usually we specify no glass bottles (ie PET) related to an unfortunate incident at Sqyres' Big Green Shed that left his red cattle dog with a phobia concerning, Oatmeal stout, rapidly traveling bottle caps and a'holes :blink: 

The bottles this time are awaiting safe disposal under a "blast blanket"


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (6/7/12)

Shiiiite....
Me and sloth have bottled in glass...


----------



## winkle (6/7/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Shiiiite....
> Me and sloth have bottled in glass...



No problem this swap, since some silly bugger didn't let you know.
*Xmas in Xmas swap - PET* only, guys! (I'll get in early this time  )

Edit: should I put the UXO at Enoggera Barracks on notice


----------



## Rowy (6/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black AIPA 5.6% (ish) Botlled 6/7/2012 (10 F#4king minutes ago)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif Retired hurt ***
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now??)

Bottle numbers are now 20, NN is a late scratching_ (and a timely warning about glass bottles in swaps) _.

TASTING NOTES: This little charmer is a sly minx with the roastiness of Tina Turner, with the subtle undertones of Kylie Minogue and a bitter aftertaste like Madonna's undies..............best enjoyed flaked out beside the fire after shitting yourself.


----------



## wombil (6/7/12)

Save me a mouthful of that.
Takes a bit of licking.


----------



## Rowy (6/7/12)

wombil said:


> Save me a mouthful of that.
> Takes a bit of licking.



Hey Oigs I tried to give you a call before!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (6/7/12)

NOTE: MY BEER IS NOT A ******* NS AND CASCADE ALE. IT IS A ******* GALAXY WEATISH US-05ISH ******* BEERISH BEVERAGE.

.......... *DRUNKEN MUMBLES*.........


----------



## NickB (6/7/12)

2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black AIPA 5.6% (ish) Botlled 6/7/2012 (10 F#4king minutes ago)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Simcoe Cube-Hopped APA (ran short, so 4 of you get an Aramis Lager - a 13L is on those bottles) Both Ready to Drink NOW!!!
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif Retired hurt ***
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_ APA with NS and Cascade (attending now??)

Bottle numbers are now 20, NN is a late scratching (and a timely warning about glass bottles in swaps) .


----------



## winkle (7/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black AIPA 5.6% (ish) Botlled 6/7/2012 (10 F#4king minutes ago)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Either APA or a Lager of some sort. Or a Mild. Maybe.
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif Retired hurt ***
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_A ******* GALAXY WEATISH US-05ISH ******* BEERISH BEVERAGE.
:lol:


----------



## NickB (7/7/12)

Oi put me back in order!!


1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%
8. Rowy - Black AIPA 5.6% (ish) Botlled 6/7/2012 (10 F#4king minutes ago)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Simcoe Cube-Hopped APA (ran short, so 4 of you get an Aramis Lager - a 13L is on those bottles) Both Ready to Drink NOW!!!
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif Retired hurt ***
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_A ******* GALAXY WEATISH US-05ISH ******* BEERISH BEVERAGE.

Bottle numbers are now 20, NN is a late scratching (and a timely warning about glass bottles in swaps) .


----------



## winkle (7/7/12)

I blame GravityGuru and whatever the Estonian paint stripper was called  

Good luck today matey!


----------



## Florian (7/7/12)

winkle said:


> I blame GravityGuru and whatever the Estonian paint stripper was called
> 
> Good luck today matey!



What have you guys been up to last night?

Edit: was hoping to get a sleep in today, damn it.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (7/7/12)

My bottles are unmarked. And were only bottled on Thursday night. give it a while before you give it a go.


----------



## Florian (7/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7.5% - DRINK right NOW! Bottle conditioned & ready to explode
8. Rowy - Black AIPA 5.6% (ish) Botlled 6/7/2012 (10 F#4king minutes ago)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Simcoe Cube-Hopped APA (ran short, so 4 of you get an Aramis Lager - a 13L is on those bottles) Both Ready to Drink NOW!!!
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif Retired hurt ***
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_A ******* GALAXY WEATISH US-05ISH ******* BEERISH BEVERAGE.

Bottle numbers are now 19.


----------



## Snow (7/7/12)

To make swapping easier, it's best if you get a marker pen and mark them

Cheers - Snow



_WALLACE_ said:


> My bottles are unmarked. And were only bottled on Thursday night. give it a while before you give it a go.


----------



## Snow (7/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7.5% - DRINK right NOW! Bottle conditioned & ready to explode
8. Rowy - Black AIPA 5.6% (ish) Botlled 6/7/2012 (10 F#4king minutes ago)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Simcoe Cube-Hopped APA (ran short, so 4 of you get an Aramis Lager - a 13L is on those bottles) Both Ready to Drink NOW!!!
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier - Ready to drink now.
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. northside novice - old peculier i hope wink.gif Retired hurt ***
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_A ******* GALAXY WEATISH US-05ISH ******* BEERISH BEVERAGE.

Bottle numbers are now 19..... Florian, I don't get it - I count 21 bottles??

Cheers - Snow


----------



## TidalPete (7/7/12)

Snow said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
> 2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
> 3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
> 4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
> ...



Updating Bribie's Swap bottles on his behalf & have a good one fellas.


----------



## Northside Novice (7/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7.5% - DRINK right NOW! Bottle conditioned & ready to explode
8. Rowy - Black AIPA 5.6% (ish) Botlled 6/7/2012 (10 F#4king minutes ago)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11. Duff - Maibock
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Simcoe Cube-Hopped APA (ran short, so 4 of you get an Aramis Lager - a 13L is on those bottles) Both Ready to Drink NOW!!!
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier - Ready to drink now.
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. 
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21. eviljesus
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23. Paulwolf - Octoberfest
24._WALLACE_A ******* GALAXY WEATISH US-05ISH ******* BEERISH BEVERAGE


----------



## Parks (9/7/12)

Has anyone been game to crack one yet?

Who did we lose off the above list on Saturday?


----------



## NickB (9/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7.5% - DRINK right NOW! Bottle conditioned & ready to explode
8. Rowy - Black AIPA 5.6% (ish) Botlled 6/7/2012 (10 F#4king minutes ago)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11.
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Simcoe Cube-Hopped APA (ran short, so 4 of you get an Aramis Lager - a 13L is on those bottles) Both Ready to Drink NOW!!!
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier - Ready to drink now.
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. 
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21.
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23.
24._WALLACE_A ******* GALAXY WEATISH US-05ISH ******* BEERISH BEVERAGE


Think one of these (probably 10) didn't make it either. Have deleted the others I know were missing. Too lazy to walk downstairs to check the bottles


----------



## winkle (9/7/12)

TidalPete said:


> Updating Bribie's Swap bottles on his behalf & have a good one fellas.







When does Bribie get out?


----------



## daemon (9/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter - Ready now but better with age
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7.5% - DRINK right NOW! Bottle conditioned & ready to explode
8. Rowy - Black AIPA 5.6% (ish) Botlled 6/7/2012 (10 F#4king minutes ago)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11.
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
13. NickB - Simcoe Cube-Hopped APA (ran short, so 4 of you get an Aramis Lager - a 13L is on those bottles) Both Ready to Drink NOW!!!
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier - Ready to drink now.
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. 
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21.
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23.
24._WALLACE_A ******* GALAXY WEATISH US-05ISH ******* BEERISH BEVERAGE

Updated my entry, it's a Choc Porter. There's still a small bit of a harsh bitterness to it that will hopefully smooth out with a bit of conditioning, but not that far out of whack if you want to drink it now. Carbonation may be slightly high for the style (depending on your preferences) but that's at least easy to fix 

Looking forward to trying some of these beers soon!


----------



## winkle (9/7/12)

Daemon said:


> 1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
> 2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
> 3. Daemon - Choc Porter - Ready now but better with age
> 4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
> ...



I'm having a few AFD's to prep for QLD Beer Week but as soon as I'm back in "CAPITAL" form I'll drink Wallace's entry.


----------



## Snow (10/7/12)

I've got a few unlabelled bottles. One is just a plain bottle with a black cap and one has a red spot on the cap. Any ideas who's there are?

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Bribie G (10/7/12)

I'm out.

Note #22 Malt Liquor was only bottled on Wednesday so give it a couple of weeks for da sugaz cube to work.


----------



## stillscottish (10/7/12)

Snow said:


> I've got a few unlabelled bottles. One is just a plain bottle with a black cap and one has a red spot on the cap. Any ideas who's there are?
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Does the bottle with the black cap look as though it might have had a green sticker that says 15 on it once?  
Mine are not as sticky as they could be.

Campbell


----------



## TidalPete (10/7/12)

White Staedtler chinagraph pencil for black caps & black Staedtler chinagraph pencil for white caps. Lots of change & many swaps out of a $5.00 investment.


----------



## Parks (10/7/12)

TidalPete said:


> White Staedtler chinagraph pencil for black caps & black Staedtler chinagraph pencil for white caps. Lots of change & many swaps out of a $5.00 investment.


I grabbed a white-out pen for mine - but that sounds even better


----------



## winkle (10/7/12)

TidalPete said:


> White Staedtler chinagraph pencil for black caps & black Staedtler chinagraph pencil for white caps. Lots of change & many swaps out of a $5.00 investment.


Good idea Pete, we must have a stack at work - easily removable too.


----------



## Parks (10/7/12)

winkle said:


> Good idea Pete, we must have a stack at work - easily removable too.


The stack or the writing on the lid h34r:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (10/7/12)

Snow said:


> I've got a few unlabelled bottles. One is just a plain bottle with a black cap and one has a red spot on the cap. Any ideas who's there are?
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Plain bottle black cap....... mine


----------



## DKS (10/7/12)

Snow said:


> I've got a few unlabelled bottles. One is just a plain bottle with a black cap and one has a red spot on the cap. Any ideas who's there are?
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Yeh, sorry guys forgot to lable. Red Spot is mine , No*12 I think. Carried a bloody nicko around all arvo and didnt mark em.

Just had NickBs 13L. Sooo reminds me of Babbs meetings for some reason. Nice one Nick.
Daz


----------



## DKS (10/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter - Ready now but better with age
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7.5% - DRINK right NOW! Bottle conditioned & ready to explode
8. Rowy - Black AIPA 5.6% (ish) Botlled 6/7/2012 (10 F#4king minutes ago)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11.
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA ( Red spot on cap) 2 to3 weeks
13. NickB - Simcoe Cube-Hopped APA (ran short, so 4 of you get an Aramis Lager - a 13L is on those bottles) Both Ready to Drink NOW!!!
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout
16. Snow - Rauchbier - Ready to drink now.
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. 
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21.
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23.
24._WALLACE_A ******* GALAXY WEATISH US-05ISH ******* BEERISH BEVERAGE

Ill update info asap. Between two houses and puters atm. PITA.
Daz


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (10/7/12)

So has anyone been drinking any yet? I would love some feedback on my IPA, both good or bad, I won't take offence....


I had NickB's last night and it was delightful... Very nice as always Nick, couldn't fault it.


----------



## DKS (10/7/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> So has anyone been drinking any yet? I would love some feedback on my IPA, both good or bad, I won't take offence....
> 
> 
> I had NickB's last night and it was delightful... Very nice as always Nick, couldn't fault it.



Oh yes Ive tried a few and very nice too, but Im leaving yours till last. Its probably got bloody wheat in it. Bahhhahhah!
Daz


----------



## NickB (10/7/12)

Awesome, thanks Dan!

Haven't drunk any yet, gotta get through my Xmas in July Lotto beers first.

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (10/7/12)

I've had the flu all week so any of you pricks get it blame me, though I would be interested in trying to remember the method of transmission


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (10/7/12)

Drinking Snow's Rauch right now.

Not bad at all Snow, I usually use more smoke malt in mine and they smell full on like bacon, but yours was quite subtle and balanced.

Very nice indeed mate; but you beers always have been, so I expected nothing less.


----------



## DKS (10/7/12)

Spot on KBB
If only you you could make the second schooner a tad stronger than the first ay?and so on. 
Nice beer snow.
Daz


----------



## stillscottish (11/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter - Ready now but better with age
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7.5% - DRINK right NOW! Bottle conditioned & ready to explode
8. Rowy - Black AIPA 5.6% (ish) Botlled 6/7/2012 (10 F#4king minutes ago)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11.
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA ( Red spot on cap) 2 to3 weeks
13. NickB - Simcoe Cube-Hopped APA (ran short, so 4 of you get an Aramis Lager - a 13L is on those bottles) Both Ready to Drink NOW!!!
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout - 8.2% Ready to drink now
16. Snow - Rauchbier - Ready to drink now.
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. 
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21.
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23.
24._WALLACE_A ******* GALAXY WEATISH US-05ISH ******* BEERISH BEVERAGE


----------



## Snow (11/7/12)

DKS said:


> Spot on KBB
> If only you you could make the second schooner a tad stronger than the first ay?and so on.
> Nice beer snow.
> Daz



Thanks guys. It actually has about 95% smoke malt in it. Wyermann is so unpredictable. I only found out on the weekend that you can get double-smoked, which is what I'll be using from now on.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (11/7/12)

Ok - tried a couple last night.

*Dan's (King Brown) IPA* - lovely piney aroma, slightly "plastic beach ball" which I get from some of the American hops when used in high quantities. Nice malt backbone, but not quite balancing the high bitterness, which finishes a little harsh for my palate. Still, I really enjoyed dinking this beer. Nice one, Dan.

*Stillscottish apple oatmeal stout* - WOW! Apple! Normally the smell of apple is a sign of serious yeast health issues, but this is frsh red delicious aroma, with roasted notes and sweet caramel. I could sniff this all night. Unfortunately the flavour doesn't measure up to the aroma. I think my bottle was a touch oxidised, which stripped most of the apple flavour out and gave the roast grains an astringent note. It got better as it warmed up and i could tell there was a good stout under there, but i must admit i struggled drinking the whole bottle. Sorry Cambell.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Rowy (11/7/12)

NO.3 Daemons Choc Porter:- This beer had a great aroma as soon as I cracked it. It has good body and carbonation appropriate to the style. (I checked the guidelines) It tastes bloody great and leaves a slight bitterness which I liked. I can taste the chocolate but would have liked just a little bit more. IMHO a bloody nice beer. Well done mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/12)

*Dan's (King Brown) IPA* - Well I have a bit of a cold so my palate is shot but with this one I am going more english than american, malt backbone is beautiful but the beer does have a hit of astringency at the finish which is then clouded by the hop resin then there again. I am tasting more floral english hops late but possibly american early? 
Would be good to see the recipe for this one.

All up a top beer that I would happily have a few more of (in something alot bigger than my swap glass) before falling over.

Good beer Dan.

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (11/7/12)

I need one of your swap glasses Brad. If you see one get me one please. I'll pay 100% over the price. It will be worth it I reckon :icon_vomit:


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/12)

Rowy said:


> I need one of your swap glasses Brad. If you see one get me one please. I'll pay 100% over the price. It will be worth it I reckon :icon_vomit:



No worries Rowy will keep a look out for ya. The glass worked well. Was able to take the girls for a bike ride and fly the kite down at the water on sunday morning. 

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (11/7/12)

*NO. 20 Parks' Irish Red*:= I liked this beer. A nice aroma and great mouthfeel. Flavour was perfect. A slight sweetishness to start through to a beautiful roastiness at the end. I went through the guidelines and couldn't fault it. I'm no expert but a bloody nice beer Parks.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (11/7/12)

Last night i drank Dan's Chooper Reid. Awesome Beer!

Without going all "la-di-da-da" describing the beer, I loved the malt, and the bitterness was pretty well balanced for my liking. Crystal Clear, good lasting head........

I dont need to blow smoke up your arse anymore.....  A PM with the recipie would be greatly appreciated.

I'm trying to pour #20....... Its taken about 15ish mins so far, but the room smells fantastic.

Cheers.


----------



## Parks (11/7/12)

Cheers Rowy - glad you liked it 

WALLACE - for some reason a few are over carbed (which is what I'm guessing you are referring to). I don't normally bottle so am a little out of practice getting carb levels right...


----------



## Rowy (11/7/12)

By the way Wallace forgot to mention that red is pretty well carbonated if you haven't noticed


----------



## Parks (11/7/12)

NOTICE TO ALL - might be a good idea to crack mine (20) to de-pressurise prior to chilling if possible. It's far from a gusher but a few days with a bit less pressure should make it right.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (11/7/12)

Honestly, i didnt know until just now and a bit of goooooogling! (ya just can't believe everything a bunch of strangers say on an internet forum ya know!  )

I have to admit i like it! I'm not a big fan of the darker type of beers but this is one i could brew and and brew and brew.

Nice balanced malt/hops..... (Is it Fuggles and/or EKG i can smell in there??) As Rowy said, roast at the end, all the way to the "BURP!". Once the beer had settled, it wasn't all that overcarbed anyway. It was just a pain in the arse to pour.

Great beer! Once again, A PM with a recipie would be great....


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (11/7/12)

Is it ok to request a recipie after every beer tasting?????

I was gonna stick the american stout in the freezer for a bit, but if i smell like rum/beer tomorrow morning again the supervisor is gonna..... well bend me over and....... :/


----------



## Parks (11/7/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Honestly, i didnt know until just now and a bit of goooooogling! (ya just can't believe everything a bunch of strangers say on an internet forum ya know!  )
> 
> I have to admit i like it! I'm not a big fan of the darker type of beers but this is one i could brew and and brew and brew.
> 
> ...



Mate that's great tasting there.

It's pretty much exactly the original Zymurgy recipe as per http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=709

I'm happy to flick through the Beersmith file to anyone that wants it.


----------



## Parks (11/7/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Is it ok to request a recipie after every beer tasting?????


Nope


----------



## stillscottish (12/7/12)

Snow said:


> *Stillscottish apple oatmeal stout* - WOW! Apple! Normally the smell of apple is a sign of serious yeast health issues, but this is frsh red delicious aroma, with roasted notes and sweet caramel. I could sniff this all night. Unfortunately the flavour doesn't measure up to the aroma. I think my bottle was a touch oxidised, which stripped most of the apple flavour out and gave the roast grains an astringent note. It got better as it warmed up and i could tell there was a good stout under there, but i must admit i struggled drinking the whole bottle. Sorry Cambell.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



I got a bit ahead of myself with this one. It was bottled about March so the PET has possibly let a bit of oxygen in. You're right about the apple, it _has_ faded since I first sampled it in May.

Campbell


----------



## Rowy (12/7/12)

Well I hope you feel like a right penis Campbell (Blow up of course) :lol:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (12/7/12)

bradsbrew said:


> *Dan's (King Brown) IPA* - Well I have a bit of a cold so my palate is shot but with this one I am going more english than american, malt backbone is beautiful but the beer does have a hit of astringency at the finish which is then clouded by the hop resin then there again. I am tasting more floral english hops late but possibly american early?
> Would be good to see the recipe for this one.
> 
> All up a top beer that I would happily have a few more of (in something alot bigger than my swap glass) before falling over.
> ...



Hey Brad, what do you think caused the astringency and how could I improve this?

I guarantee that ALL the hops were American, with 3 ounces of American goodness to dry hop with, hence the aroma.


----------



## Snow (12/7/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Hey Brad, what do you think caused the astringency and how could I improve this?
> 
> I guarantee that ALL the hops were American, with 3 ounces of American goodness to dry hop with, hence the aroma.



What was the hop variety, Dan? Sometimes a high cohumulone level can come across as astringent.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Rowy (12/7/12)

King Browns AIPA:- Not a bad beer but I agree with the comments about the astringency........I actually liked that aspect of it which shows I know F%$K ALL about judging...............but each to his own


----------



## Rowy (12/7/12)

*Snows Rauchbier:-* My first proper smoked beer...............I loved it snow! The smokiness was just right for me and I was expecting something to go wrong by the end ie; super bitter or something. Well it didn't happen. A bloody nice beer.

Cheers!


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/12)

Popped down to Winkle's today to pick up my kitchen and the swap beers. Master stroke, I took SWMBO and let her gaze upon Tavern Winkle, so never again will I get any comments that my set up is OTT. B)

Seeing as we are on Dan's case here, I'm drinking one right now and I wouldn't describe it as astringent, rather a typical hop bitterness that coats the tongue but not mouth puckering. I feel it complements the gorgeous fruitiness and aromas of the US hops and the rich maltiness. Love it. 

Sold on AIPAs.

I'm drinking it cool but not cold as I dislike ales at near freezing, and one thing I do pick up is a slight (but not offensive) blue-cheese note, very slight and fleeting. I've tended to get that from Amarillo in the past and wonder if this hop is present here?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (12/7/12)

The following hops were used:

Warrior 
Simcoe
Northern Brewer
Magnum
Columbus
Centenial
and 4 ounces of ammarillo


----------



## Rowy (12/7/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> The following hops were used:
> 
> Warrior
> Simcoe
> ...




I thought it lacked hop variety and it appears I was right :lol:


----------



## DKS (12/7/12)

Three cheers for BribieG. Oi Oi Oi!
Many thanks for your efforts BG, the food was great and went well with the beers. The behind the scene effort should be hailed as epic. You looked like a Masterchef at the coalface when in action and then you had to leave. Well, big kudos to you mate. We all enjoyed it. Appreciated!
Daz

Edit: After re-read, maybe wrong thread but credit due all the same.


----------



## Rowy (12/7/12)

*Bradsbrew NO 4:-* I started this one when it was a bit cold and you could really taste the American hops and not much else. Even a bit of vegemite.............I let it rest and it was a different beer. Quite nice. The malt shone through more and was very nice. I liked this beer. Nice and silky mouthfeel really sold it. I may have hopped it a little less then again I'd have to try them side by side to sya yay or nay. Nice beer Brad.


----------



## winkle (12/7/12)

Rowy said:


> *Bradsbrew NO 4:-* I started this one when it was a bit cold and you could really taste the American hops and not much else. Even a bit of vegemite.............I let it rest and it was a different beer. Quite nice. The malt shone through more and was very nice. I liked this beer. Nice and silky mouthfeel really sold it. I may have hopped it a little less then again I'd have to try them side by side to sya yay or nay. Nice beer Brad.



Bradsbrew No.4\-
My bottle was about 3/4 full, so there'll be a spot of O2 messing with things. Aroma, C hops upfront, followed a fair distance behind with some slick malty notes (choc wheat?), brown sugar and maybe a hint of soy sauce. Flavour - citrusy chocolate with a touch of mint (a bit like a muted after dinner mint) gets a bit sweet toward the end of the glass but 'it is what it is'. Mouthfeel full and smooth, with a faintly sticky sweet finish. I guess you've reserved a few bottles for QABC  nice one.

Edit: I can vaguely remember being impressed by this on Saturday


----------



## Snow (13/7/12)

*Florian's Wheatie* - Was just how i remembered it from the swap night - beautiful creamy head, good carbonation, banana and spice aroma, rich spicy mouthfeel, lovely flavours of fruit, bubblegum and spice. A bloody top heffe. Thanks Flo!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/12)

Aaaargghhh sorry guys, the Midnight Train has developed a sort of lemony in a bad way twang with a bit of phenol starting. Bugger. 

Please dispose of thoughtfully without causing too much fish kill in Moreton Bay. It's still ok with a splash of Bickfords Lime if you want the full skid row experience.


----------



## NickB (13/7/12)

02 - King Brown's Hopper Reid

Awesome colour and clarity. Looks amazing. First sniff not quite what I was expecting. Somewhat muted hop character, but not clearly defined enough to pick out which hops (but it is, helpfully, on the bottle).

TBH, Dan, I think my bottle is infected  Has a horrible, rancid flavour to it.... no discernible malt character, hop presence lacking and bitterness is there, but extremely harsh and astringent... It's certainly not the beer I remember trying on swap night...

Damn shame, and a bad start to my swap beer tastings.... 

Sorry mate.

Cheers


----------



## Parks (13/7/12)

Just opened Snow's Rauch - I'm not the best with smelling smoke so thought it best to not try it drunk...

Cannot fault the aroma or appearance. Perfectly subtle smoke IMO although if I can smell it maybe others will find it too much.

The guidelines suggest mouthfeel should have a smooth lager character - I'm not really sure what that means but doesn't seem lagerish. Otherwise it's on the mark.

I can feel the smoke sticking to my teeth so it must be good! Great job on this one.


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/12)

Sad about that Nick, when I opened his bottle last night it almost filled the room with hoppyiness. Noice drop.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/7/12)

NickB said:


> 02 - King Brown's Hopper Reid
> 
> Awesome colour and clarity. Looks amazing. First sniff not quite what I was expecting. Somewhat muted hop character, but not clearly defined enough to pick out which hops (but it is, helpfully, on the bottle).
> 
> ...




Shit sorry about that mate, I cleaned the shit out of those bottles too...

I have some spare for the next time you are around. 

I hope the rest turn out all right.....

That really pisses me off.

Sorry again.


----------



## Parks (13/7/12)

KBB - AIPA.

Love this Dan. Great aroma, colour, clarity, lacing etc. Very resinous as Brad suggested though I'm struggling to find the astringency under it.

Another great job.


----------



## Parks (13/7/12)

KBB - AIPA.

Love this Dan. Great aroma, colour, clarity, lacing etc. Very resinous as Brad suggested though I'm struggling to find the astringency under it.

Another great job.


----------



## winkle (13/7/12)

Parks said:


> KBB - AIPA.
> 
> Love this Dan. Great aroma, colour, clarity, lacing etc. Very resinous as Brad suggested though I'm struggling to find the astringency under it.
> 
> Another great job.


Right!, thats it!, into the fridge you go KBB AIPA....


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/7/12)

It wasn't in the fridge???
That could be it....


----------



## Florian (13/7/12)

Snow said:


> *Florian's Wheatie* - Was just how i remembered it from the swap night - beautiful creamy head, good carbonation, banana and spice aroma, rich spicy mouthfeel, lovely flavours of fruit, bubblegum and spice. A bloody top heffe. Thanks Flo!
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Thanks Snow, glad you liked it! 

Am glad now that I made the effort and didn't serve up one of my dregs kegs  

Now I just have to decide what class to put it into for BABBs, Hefeweizen or Roggenbier.


----------



## daemon (13/7/12)

Rowy said:


> NO.3 Daemons Choc Porter:- This beer had a great aroma as soon as I cracked it. It has good body and carbonation appropriate to the style. (I checked the guidelines) It tastes bloody great and leaves a slight bitterness which I liked. I can taste the chocolate but would have liked just a little bit more. IMHO a bloody nice beer. Well done mate :icon_cheers:


Cheers for the feedback and glad you liked it. Hopefully with just a little bit of age the balance will be a little bit more towards the malt as the bitterness fades a tad. There's actually no chocolate in there as such, just choc malt  I actually have some proper single origin cocoa (ie no fillers / milk powder / sugar etc) to try and add with the next batch, just didn't want to experiment too much and have a failure in the swap!

About to try Nick's 13L and will find what else I stuck in the fridge to follow it up with


----------



## NickB (13/7/12)

No worries Dan, shit happens.

Just into Parks' Irish Red...

Pours slightly cloudy, nice red colour. Was trying to jump out of the bottle, despite a de-gassing prior to going in the fridge... Flavour and aroma all to style. A nice beer!


----------



## Parks (13/7/12)

NickB said:


> No worries Dan, shit happens.
> 
> Just into Parks' Irish Red...
> 
> Pours slightly cloudy, nice red colour. Was trying to jump out of the bottle, despite a de-gassing prior to going in the fridge... Flavour and aroma all to style. A nice beer!



I knew I felt something slightly homo-erotic as I was just sipping your APA.

Another great beer Nick. From beers I have drunk I'd say slightly pushing into the IPA boundary of bitterness but still great.

Love it.

-- My beers were bottle conditioned so there'll be some mild amount of yeast in there. They were also filtered so anyone questioning if there's enough yeast to carbonate can see the proof with those bottles


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/7/12)

Well i didn't get a reply in the swap thread. has anyone else got missing beers??? im missing beers fr
om DOS and BribieG......


----------



## Parks (13/7/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Well i didn't get a reply in the swap thread. has anyone else got missing beers??? im missing beers fr
> om DOS and BribieG......


You definitely shouldn't have. DKS beer was a red sticker on the lid with no other marking and BribieG has said he thinks his may be infected.

You may have become victim to some drunken swap steals.... (I don't *think* this happened but you know... drunks...)


----------



## Parks (13/7/12)

Brad - just sipping (ha!) your stout, and this is your reward:







It was bitter up front (inc a fair bit of hop flavour) and then rest just slowly orgasmed in my mouth.

My pick so far (I am pretty gay for stout/porters).


----------



## daemon (13/7/12)

Parks said:


> You may have become victim to some drunken swap steals.... (I don't *think* this happened but you know... drunks...)


I'm offended by that statement.... not all us drunks steal beer (or at least I didn't think about it)! :beer: 

Ok, feedback time!

NickB: 13L - A nice malty honey like aroma with some hop spice and a very slight amount of sulphur. Pours with a nice light golden, brilliant clarity with a slightly lower than expected carbonation. Taste is a nice honey like malt flavour, with a nice amount of spicy hop bitterness to balance the beer perfectly. As I drank it I wished that this was Australia's mega-swill, it was flavoursome without being dominant yet easy drinking enough that it'd be a great session beer. I could drink this by the pint without complaint  Very nice Nick, it's making me think about spending the time to ferment / condition a Lager.

Stilscottish 15: Initial aroma is all apple and like Snow it's a weird sensation when normally apples are a bad sign. My bottle was very highly carbed, not to the point of being a gusher by poured like a weizen where you had to think about pouring it into the glass. Taste was quite restrained for a stout, there's the apple flavour there but it's not as roasty as I was expecting it to be. It's slightly thin body wise for a stout, it possibly fermented further in the bottle that contributed to the carbonation too. Mine wasn't oxygenated as Snowy's described, and didn't have a problem finishing the bottle. I think more body and more roastiness would make this a really interesting combo.

PS. Parks are you saying Brad needs a shower / wash? Not sure what the photo would mean otherwise


----------



## Parks (13/7/12)

Daemon said:


> I'm offended by that statement.... not all us drunks steal beer (or at least I didn't think about it)! :beer:


I was just kidding, I really think we were all too drunk to even think that 



Daemon said:


> PS. Parks are you saying Brad needs a shower / wash? Not sure what the photo would mean otherwise


He does, however that wasn't the point. I believed his stout was worth some wet breasts.

But now you say it, brad, please have a shower.

:drinks:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/7/12)

Drinking brads stout now....... bloody noice. i don't know much about the style, i was expecting a huge hit of American hops and flavour, and was kinda let down. but then again stouts aren't meant to be like that.

None-the-less very balanced malt and bitterness. would happily pay for beer like this.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/7/12)

I also had stillscotish's apple oatmeal stout. nice aroma. clear and a little bit sweet. it was a good beer.

Last night i drank snows rauch and winkles biere de noel. sorry guys...... just not my style. i didn't pour them, but it was a struggle to finish. unfortunately i had to wash my mouth out with some home brew rum with coke and about 5 or 6 tequilla shots........... why do i do it to myself...........


----------



## winkle (14/7/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Well i didn't get a reply in the swap thread. has anyone else got missing beers??? im missing beers fr
> om DOS and BribieG......



Maybe they're rolling around in the back of Gav's car? There are a few left over bottles I could set aside for you if you are keen - it'll be pot-luck though.


----------



## winkle (14/7/12)

KBB - Hopper Reid

Pours with and white densely packed lasting head, body a bright burnished gold. Big aroma of stonefruit and citrus. Flavour is a bit more complex than expected - sure there's resinous citrus/stonefruit notes and possibly a touch of pine there, but backing it up is a malt contribution lending marmalade and some light honey at the back of the palate (this malt backbone is where I thought this beer really shone). Has a long big bitter finish (verging almost on harsh), but I didn't pick up any astringency. A good beer Dan, tip-toes close to the edge of being too bitter in the finish but the malt balance and aroma are good stuff.


----------



## Gavo (14/7/12)

winkle said:


> Maybe they're rolling around in the back of Gav's car? There are a few left over bottles I could set aside for you if you are keen - it'll be pot-luck though.



Na not here, I did grab two of Wallace's left overs but that was it. So don't know what happend there as I was also careful not to drop any out of the box and I was also under close supervision of Mrs Gav at the time.

Cheers anyway
Gav.


----------



## winkle (14/7/12)

BribieG - Midnight Train.
You were right Bribie, despite wearing newspapers for pants, breathing exhaust fumes, and sitting under an overpass to live the dream, there was a bit of trough lolly that ruined the enjoyment of the moment.

Parks - Irish Red Ale
I normally prefer these Ales featuring malt dominance over the hops, I found this is be in such good balance I was impressed - really nice beer mate - despite the effort taken to get it into the glass. Perfect for watching the Reds beat the Tahs :icon_cheers:


----------



## Parks (15/7/12)

Awesome Winkle.

Florian - I opened your hefe on Friday night and wasn't that keen at all. I then had a second glass at lunch yesterday and **** me it was great.

Moral of the story, hefe's aren't good after a Rauch, IPA and big stout.

Great beer mate.


----------



## winkle (15/7/12)

Livershank - Spiced Chocolate Porter.
Pours a deep red-brown clean body, medium carbonation and a lasting medium to small head. Aroma - big level of spicing makes it difficult to find anything else cinnamon/nutmeg/star anise Christmas pudding sort-of-thing (note:I should have allowed this to warm up to about 8 c before trying it). Mouthfeel is silky and medium as you'd expect and some malt becomes evident as the beer warmed, there is obviously a pretty good porter under all the spice notes, quite smooth through mid palate but the finish is dominated by spices again. Try this one at around 8 c in front of an open fire on a cold nite and it should ring your bells. Tried it mulled, Joey?


----------



## Rowy (15/7/12)

Thought I'd better update;

*Jamesons Scotch Ale* Loved it! Easy drinking with a nice malt flavour that lingered. The aftertaste was the best bit.

*Florians Wheat* Florian so far, for me, this has been the best. Great Banana fantastic body! Flavour was awesome.

*Winkles Bier De Noel* Nice and spicy. A great sipper on a cold night. The spice was just right for me Perry.

*NickB AIPA * I loved it! Hopped just right with a malt backbone that was there when needed. Great Beer Nick! Florian just beat you to best so far.


----------



## TidalPete (16/7/12)

I have just received my swap bottles from the July swap (Thanks Bribie :icon_cheers: ) & must say that this will be without a doubt my last swap "experience".
Out of 21 swap bottles sent I have a grand total of 16 returned plus 5 of my original Wee Heavy's & so have missed out on 4 swap beers from other brewers (As they have of mine).

Never, I repeat never, has a swap been so slopply conducted during my involvement in these things over the past 7, 8, 9 years whatever.
You pissheads had better have enjoyed yourselves because your actual running of the swap was utterly deplorable. GGRRRR! 


No more swap involvement for this little white duck thank you very much & I'm girding myself for all the negative comments about my worldbeating PeaceandPlenty Wee Heavy. <_< 

PS --- & no, I'm NOT a grumpy old bastard. I'm a 4 swap beer deprived grumpy old bastard.


----------



## Parks (16/7/12)

TidalPete said:


> I have just received my swap bottles from the July swap (Thanks Bribie :icon_cheers: ) & must say that this will be without a doubt my last swap "experience".
> Out of 21 swap bottles sent I have a grand total of 16 returned plus 5 of my original Wee Heavy's & so have missed out on 4 swap beers from other brewers (As they have of mine).
> 
> Never, I repeat never, has a swap been so slopply conducted during my involvement in these things over the past 7, 8, 9 years whatever.
> ...



Pete - don't be cranky. There were another 4 swappers pull out and never made it.

You do have all the swap beers that ended up being swapped.


----------



## NickB (16/7/12)

Now Now Pete....

Get into it.... :chug:

(Well, the ones you haven't started drinking yet )


----------



## Florian (16/7/12)

Stop insulting me, Pete.

you Call this utterly deplorable?





i think you were just looking for an excuse to yet again Show off your collection of war emoticons.
take this One instead:


:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (16/7/12)

There does need to be a punishment for people dropping out late :angry:


----------



## NickB (16/7/12)

+1

And of course, with Florian at the helm, the swap was done with German Efficiency to the MAX :beer bang:


----------



## TidalPete (16/7/12)

Parks said:


> Pete - don't be cranky. There were another 4 swappers pull out and never made it.
> 
> You do have all the swap beers that ended up being swapped.



Just taking the piss as I knew that already. :lol: I think about you all the time Flo :wub: :lol:


----------



## tricache (16/7/12)

I think the next one I will have to make en effort and come along (with a case of course!!) still only doing K&Ks but after having a work mate try my stout and go "it certainly doesn't taste like home brew!" it must have some credit :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (16/7/12)

Geez Pete if thats the performance you give by having your beers returned I am a bit worried about drinking it if it's that bad.

 Please note i added this emoticon and used my best gramma.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (16/7/12)

Had Snow's Rauch just now.

One word mate - WOW! :beerbang:

Rauchbier is one of my all time favourite styles, and your bottle made me think back to my all-time favourite beer that I ever brewed.... So good.

A deep red with ruby highlights, head that sticks around, smooth smokiness balanced extremely well with the crystal/cara malts in there.... Absolutely delicious mate! 

Hoping you've got a few bottles going into the upcoming comps... Think you'll do well!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (16/7/12)

Next up, Rowy's Black IPA.

Huge hit of citrussy hop goodness on first sniff. Black; almost as black as my black heart, but with ruby highlights... 

Initial flavour is roasty, coffee, some hop flavour.... but.... lacking bitterness for me. Kinda like a porter in terms of bitterness, but just ignore me, as I've ruined my palate with stupid amounts of hops.... 

Nice work mate, really enjoying putting this one away 

Cheers


----------



## NickB (16/7/12)

(Probably) the final for tonight, LiverShank's Spiced Porter....

Dark, brooding, like an evil July Santa (with claws).

Initial aroma is spicy (cinnamon, cloves?) and slightly malty.

Flavour: vanilla, chocolate, lots of spices... Bitterness is there but well balanced. Slightly roasty/chocolatey.

A damn nice beer Joey!

Going down well! Would love the recipe if it hasn't been posted already!

Cheers


----------



## winkle (17/7/12)

NickB said:


> (Probably) the final for tonight, LiverShank's Spiced Porter....
> 
> Dark, brooding, like an evil July Santa (with claws).
> 
> ...



+1
I had mine too cold (and I should know better)


----------



## Snow (17/7/12)

Florian said:


> Thanks Snow, glad you liked it!
> 
> Am glad now that I made the effort and didn't serve up one of my dregs kegs
> 
> Now I just have to decide what class to put it into for BABBs, Hefeweizen or Roggenbier.


Definately roggenbier. Can't have you competing against my weak as piss heffe... h34r: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (17/7/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Well i didn't get a reply in the swap thread. has anyone else got missing beers??? im missing beers fr
> om DOS and BribieG......


I'm missing a few - BribieG's and Tidal Pete's


----------



## Snow (17/7/12)

NickB said:


> Had Snow's Rauch just now.
> 
> One word mate - WOW! :beerbang:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - kind words coming from a brewer of your calibre. Yes I did keep a few aside for comps. See how we go....

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## winkle (17/7/12)

Snow said:


> I'm missing a few - BribieG's and Tidal Pete's


There's an extra BribieG beer at home Snow, I'll check the other left overs to see if there's another TP one.


----------



## Snow (17/7/12)

winkle said:


> There's an extra BribieG beer at home Snow, I'll check the other left overs to see if there's another TP one.


LOL - going by the reviews above, you can keep Bribie's 

I'll be up the street from your place on Saturday morning - will drop by if you have a TP left


----------



## winkle (17/7/12)

Snow said:


> LOL - going by the reviews above, you can keep Bribie's
> 
> I'll be up the street from your place on Saturday morning - will drop by if you have a TP left


I'll be at Craftbrewer's early-ish but should be back around 11.30am.


----------



## NickB (17/7/12)

Snow said:


> Thanks mate - kind words coming from a brewer of your calibre. Yes I did keep a few aside for comps. See how we go....
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



No worries!

never knew I had a calibre! Whadaya know!!! 

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (17/7/12)

Snow said:


> I'm missing a few - BribieG's and Tidal Pete's



Snow,

I can drop one of mine off for you at CraftBrewer Saturday morning if that helps? Hope to be there by 10.30AM latest.


----------



## Snow (17/7/12)

TidalPete said:


> Snow,
> 
> I can drop one of mine off for you at CraftBrewer Saturday morning if that helps? Hope to be there by 10.30AM latest.


Thanks Pete - that would be mighty nice of you  I won't get there until the BABBs Club Comp next week but that should be OK.


----------



## Rowy (17/7/12)

Nick,
Thanks for the feedback. I'm surprised it was carbonated and not a little green. For the rest of you blokes leave for another week or two!


----------



## winkle (18/7/12)

TidalPete said:


> Snow,
> 
> I can drop one of mine off for you at CraftBrewer Saturday morning if that helps? Hope to be there by 10.30AM latest.



If I see you Saturday Pete, I can act as gobetween - there'll be about a 50% chance it it getting to Snow full (I'm going home via a Scratchy breakfast)


----------



## Snow (18/7/12)

winkle said:


> If I see you Saturday Pete, I can act as gobetween - there'll be about a 50% chance it it getting to Snow full (I'm going home via a Scratchy breakfast)



Scratchy breakfast - LOL :lol: 

Winkle you are nothing if not dedicated to the cause!


----------



## [email protected] (18/7/12)

winkle said:


> Livershank - Spiced Chocolate Porter.
> Pours a deep red-brown clean body, medium carbonation and a lasting medium to small head. Aroma - big level of spicing makes it difficult to find anything else cinnamon/nutmeg/star anise Christmas pudding sort-of-thing (note:I should have allowed this to warm up to about 8 c before trying it). Mouthfeel is silky and medium as you'd expect and some malt becomes evident as the beer warmed, there is obviously a pretty good porter under all the spice notes, quite smooth through mid palate but the finish is dominated by spices again. Try this one at around 8 c in front of an open fire on a cold nite and it should ring your bells. Tried it mulled, Joey?



I actually have a keg off this at home still and i like to pour it and leave it for ten minutes then hoe into it. I tried not to overdue the spices but even the little i used seem to really jump out at you i'll agree, next time i'll tone them down to minute levels so you get a little more hop and malt characters and not so much christmas pie.


----------



## [email protected] (18/7/12)

NickB said:


> (Probably) the final for tonight, LiverShank's Spiced Porter....
> 
> Dark, brooding, like an evil July Santa (with claws).
> 
> ...



Hey mate, 

happy to share the recipe, but you'll have to get it off dan as it's on his computer. Just be forewarned as to the spices i'd drop out the chinese five spice and the star anise all together and pair back the levels of cinnamon, up the chocolate (maybe use a chocolate based malt instead of chocolate powder), keep the dried figs the same and yeah.... 

glad you enjoyed it mate, got plenty more left which i'll cellar for a bit and see how they go a couple of months from now.

Joey


----------



## NickB (18/7/12)

Onto Daemon's Choc Porter.... 

Almost black, initial aroma of roast malt, some sweetness.

Flavour is dark fruit, roast malt... smooth, creamy, with a long lasting head.

As it warms, the roast character becomes slightly more prominent, but not ashy or astringent. The fruitiness balances the malt extremely well.

Very well balanced, and an excellent beer!

Cheers


----------



## daemon (19/7/12)

Thanks for the feedback NickB, glad you liked it! Always tweaking my porter recipe but nearly have the right combo sorted.

Snow's Rauch - Thought I'd get some food to match this, so I smoked 3kg's of pork shoulder for 8 hours first  It was a perfect match, Snow's beer is a perfect forte into the Rauch world. It's smoky yet smooth and is a delicious drop all the way to the bottom of the bottle. I love the fact that it still remained drinkable after more than one glass, other Rauchbiers I've had were quite agressive flavour wise and not as balanced. 

King Brown Brewing's Hopper Reid - Loved the name of this one and the beer even more so. A nice malty backbone to this one, which is brought back into line with a good smacking of hop flavour and aroma. This certainly isn't a one dimensional beer, the hop flavours are piney and citrusy with a bitter finish to it. It's still balanced quite well and certainly doesn't drink like a 7+% beer, a nicely balanced beer. Another one I enjoyed throughly, glad I don't have to share any of my swap beers! :beer:


----------



## winkle (20/7/12)

Looks like I might be on an enforced health night tonight - (might have a sneaky Snow & DKS brew watching the footy).


----------



## Rowy (20/7/12)

winkle said:


> Looks like I might be on an enforced health night tonight - (might have a sneaky Snow & DKS brew watching the footy).




You won't regret either Winkle :icon_cheers:


----------



## Florian (20/7/12)

I'm celebrating my successful boycott of the QLD beer week with one of the swap beers.

And what better beer to celebrate it with than Rowy's! 

Everyone knows by now that I'm shit at describing beers, so I won't get into it now, but I have to say I really, really enjoy this beer. Lovely aroma, great mouthfeel, absence of overly roasty flavours. A really well made beer, wish I would have pinched someone else's bottle while everyone was sleeping h34r: 

It's almost gone now, so I'll savour the last few mouthfuls and shut up. Well done mate, love it! 

(who needs QLD beer week, anyway)


----------



## Bribie G (20/7/12)

For those who came in late, yes ditch no. 22 - don't know what happened, probably the result of using recultured yeast cake. Better job next time.


----------



## Rowy (20/7/12)

It'll be better in a fortnight! Thanks for the wraqp florian us Krauts have to stick together :beer:


----------



## bradsbrew (20/7/12)

winkle said:


> Waffle alert, YOU MAY WISH TO SKIP THIS...
> Tasting notes.
> My beer is listed as a Biere de Gard (Noel) however it has been fermented on Wyeast 3725 which is very similar to W3726 to me, so think of it as a Super Saison- 4 months old and ABV 9.5%. Have no illusions this is a tart to semi-sour beer that is spiced, the yeast has finished a fair wack lower then expected hence the dry body and extra 1.0%. Aroma is tart to sour upfront with intermingled spices and esters, Small dense head and deep red body, flavour similar but with spicing lingering and some malt and alcohol emerging at the finish. Best drunk at slightly lower than room temp, whilst sitting in a leather armchair in front of an open fire, in a large brandy sniffer, accompanied by a sharp vintage cheddar with rice crackers, and a lady exciting the naughty bits with her lips. Hurrah!
> The point to all this drivel = if you don't like sourish beers let me know and I'll bottle something off one of the taps.



Just drinking this one now. Its as explained above except without the exciting vintage lady naughty bits and cheese, couldn't find that in my swap case. Really nice beer, alcohol is well hidden in the beer but not in my dribble. Sourness not in your face, it's there but in a nice way. Is lacking the carbonation I would expect with this style of beer though. Great beer Perry. If I could photoshop a pic of my face on the pic parks sent me I would send it to you.
Lovin it!
Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (20/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> For those who came in late, yes ditch no. 22 - don't know what happened, probably the result of using recultured yeast cake. Better job next time.



Mine wasn't that bad. Undercarbed and a bit sweet from the yeasties not doing their job but I enjoyed it in a wine spritzerish sort of way.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (20/7/12)

i am drinking what i offered to the swap and its pretty well ready. but i think the plethera of galaxy used is contributing to a slight harshness in the bittering. still a work in progress. drink her now if you like, or next week. just drink her soon while shes fresh.


----------



## daemon (22/7/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> i am drinking what i offered to the swap and its pretty well ready. but i think the plethera of galaxy used is contributing to a slight harshness in the bittering. still a work in progress. drink her now if you like, or next week. just drink her soon while shes fresh.


Just had yours tonight and your own judgement is what I found  Pours with a slightly cloudy appearance, with good carbonation and good head retention. There's a delicate but distintive Galaxy aroma, with loads of Galaxy hop flavour present. This tastes like a "bigger" version of a Stone and Wood but the bitterness is probably a tad high for the beer and a slight harshness on the after-taste (no-chill?). I also get a slight grassiness to it as well but not bad enough to detract from the beer. Still a nice drop overall and with a few tweaks it'd be superb. Bet there's nothing out in Dalby that tastes like this


----------



## DKS (23/7/12)

Rowys Black AIPA - Nice beer mate. Going down a treat. You will lose that self imposed lable of noobie if you keep this up. Noob my ass thats good beer!
Daz


----------



## Rowy (23/7/12)

Thanks Daz. Might have to crack one myself this week.


----------



## winkle (24/7/12)

A couple from Friday night

12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
Not only sensible but a good one Daz. Pleasant tropical fruit aroma and flavour, damm easy drinking beer, balance is almost perfect excepting for a slight harsh bitterness in the finish (I probably should have waited another week and it would have disappeared)

16. Snow - Rauchbier
I was a bit underwhelmed at first, like, "what smoke??"; but was gradually seduced by what is a nicely understated beer. You could really have a good session on this, which is normally the point of brewing and drinking beers anyway I guess - another good one :icon_cheers:


----------



## Logman (25/7/12)

Hey this looks like fun, what's the story? Once a year and you turn in (X) bottles and get back (X) different beers?

My XXXX gold clone should be perfect h34r:


----------



## Rowy (25/7/12)

Daz's APA. (Red Spot). I opened this bastard and was immediately engulfed by a fantastic aroma! I poured one and it was as clear as a bell with no haze. Good carbonation. Now the important bit............I got the malt first and for a nanosecond thought this is supposed to be an APA............then the hops with a lasting bitterness on the tongue. I'm a slut for an APA or an AIPA and this fits the bill Daz. In fairness to the object of the exercise I'm trying to think of a criticism but I can't. Nice beer mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## DKS (26/7/12)

Thanks guys.I was keeping fingers crossed as I hadn't had a chance to try it befor bottling. 
Looking forward to try a few more tonight. Might start with Porter then a stout.Cheers.
Daz


----------



## Snow (26/7/12)

winkle said:


> A couple from Friday night
> 
> 12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA
> Not only sensible but a good one Daz. Pleasant tropical fruit aroma and flavour, damm easy drinking beer, balance is almost perfect excepting for a slight harsh bitterness in the finish (I probably should have waited another week and it would have disappeared)
> ...




Thanks Winkle. It was meant to be a session beer, but a bit smokier. The smoke malt I used may have been a bit slack, therefore it has come through quite understated. For most, it has been perfect, but for regular rauch drinkers, it is too light-on. Either way, glad you enjoyed it. 

For others still to drink theirs, make sure you let it warm up a little first. 0-5 degC doesn't do it justice.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Damien13 (26/7/12)

Hey I have never been to a case swap, and am living in the cultural wasteland that is the Gold Coast at the mo.
can anyone point me in the right direction for the next nearby (within 150kms) case swap?
Free beer to anyone who helps!
hehe
Cheers,
Damien


----------



## Parks (26/7/12)

Damien13 said:


> Hey I have never been to a case swap, and am living in the cultural wasteland that is the Gold Coast at the mo.
> can anyone point me in the right direction for the next nearby (within 150kms) case swap?
> Free beer to anyone who helps!
> hehe
> ...



It'll be late November early December at a location yet to be decided (I think...).


----------



## DKS (26/7/12)

Daemons Choc Porter. 
Drinking now at garage temp. Nice choc, roast and malt balance, carb good. Lots to like about this beer. Its all about the malt yeh? Im guessing this one is made on the high side of guideline specs. For my taste its leaning more towards a stout. Nothing wrong with that. Nice beer mate.
Daz


----------



## Damien13 (26/7/12)

Parks said:


> It'll be late November early December at a location yet to be decided (I think...).




Hey thanks Parks...
So, should I just pay attention to this thread?
I am kinda pumped about it!


----------



## Damien13 (27/7/12)

Parks said:


> It'll be late November early December at a location yet to be decided (I think...).




Hey Parks!
Great chatting last night... What happened after the cops arrived... I made a smoke bomb exit to avoid blowing the whistle


----------



## Parks (27/7/12)

Damien13 said:


> Hey Parks!
> Great chatting last night... What happened after the cops arrived... I made a smoke bomb exit to avoid blowing the whistle


Hahahaha, you are a very suspicious bloke - pretty sure they were looking for you 

They were looking for that missing girl, not good.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/7/12)

1. Winkle - Biere de Noel 9.5%, Ready to drink now
2. King Brown Brewing - American IPA 7.3% Ready to drink now
3. Daemon - Choc Porter - Ready now but better with age
4. Bradsbrew - Stout American 8% Ready to drink now!
5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee Heavy
6.
7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7.5% - DRINK right NOW! Bottle conditioned & ready to explode
8. Rowy - Black AIPA 5.6% (ish) Botlled 6/7/2012 (10 F#4king minutes ago)
9.
10.flavo - Maybe a Porter
11.
12. Daz - Sensible Hat APA ( Red spot on cap) 2 to3 weeks
13. NickB - Simcoe Cube-Hopped APA (ran short, so 4 of you get an Aramis Lager - a 13L is on those bottles) Both Ready to Drink NOW!!!
14. LiverShank - 6% Xmas in July Spiced Chocolate Porter
15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout - 8.2% Ready to drink now
16. Snow - Rauchbier - Ready to drink now.
17.
18. jameson- Traquair house ale clone
19. 
20. Parks - Irish Red 5.1%, Ready to drink meow
21.
22. Bribie G -Midnight Train American Malt Liquor
23.
24._WALLACE_A ******* GALAXY WEATISH US-05ISH ******* BEERISH BEVERAGE


----------



## bradsbrew (28/7/12)

No. 8 Rowy Black IPA. Bloody nice sample of style mate. really enjoyed this one this morning. Great beer big fella! Next time give it more malt backbone and depth/complexity ( malt is a bit one dimensional) and you'de be hard to beat at a comp.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (28/7/12)

Jameson Scottish ale. - Not a style I am familiar with but yours was inspiring enough for me to read up on. Great beer Jim went down well alc is well hidden and beer is so well balanced. Tops.

Cheers


----------



## Parks (31/7/12)

Had Daemon's Choc Porter on the weekend. I thought this one was slightly too bitter which didn't let the nice chocolaty roast flavours shine. Just how I found it, still very easy to drink.

Tidal Pete - just sipping your wee heavy now. Like Brad I haven't really got any experience with this style. I started to drink prior to reading the guidelines and didn't really like it. After reading the style, letting it warm up a bit and judging it on its merits I must say it's straight down the line and I have started to get some appreciation it.

Cheers gents!


----------



## NickB (1/8/12)

15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout - 8.2%

Dark brown, with ruby highlights when held up to the sun.

Winey aroma, some apple coming through. Carbonation high (my bottle was rock solid!), holding a very good head.

Initial flavour is green apples, slightly sweet, finishes with more apple and a slight carbonic bite. Some alcohol warmth in the aftertaste that warms the throat.

A very interesting beer! The flavour I usually associate with a yeast health problem, but this beer has it in a good way! Enjoying this Campbell. You're getting good at these fruit beers mate 

Cheers


----------



## Snow (2/8/12)

Had Bradsbrew's Stout American last night.

With the first couple of sips, I was speechless. Beautiful rich mouthfeel, silky on the tongue, with nice roasty notes and a chocolate aftertaste. Good bitterness and piney hop aroma, mixing well with the roasted malt. As it warmed up, the alcohol showed through a bit more and masked the nice hop flavours. However, the well balanced sweet/bitter malt profile stayed with me to the bottom of the bottle. I had it straight after a 9% Green Flash Palate Wrecker and your stout out-did the Green Flash for both quality and palate whreckingness! Legs were a bit wobbly after both, though :blink: 

Well done Brad!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## tricache (2/8/12)

:icon_drool2: When is the next one of these?? :lol:

This thread is making me thirsty!! :beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/8/12)

Keep 'em coming boys.


----------



## NickB (2/8/12)

5. TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee-Wee Heavy

Pours with a small head that fades quickly. Slightly under-carbed. Beautifully clear, deep red colour. Looks awesome!

Initial aroma is sweet, malty, caramel/toffee, dark fruit (plums, raisins).

Medium body, finishes medium-dry. Malty, lots of dark fruit character. Some alcohol warmth on the finish. Very well balanced.

Great work Pete!


----------



## DKS (2/8/12)

King Brown's No*2s
Pours nicely, large amount of foam and settles out to smallish head, looks clean and clear.
Malt, hop and some honey aroma sure wets the taste buds. 
On tasting, nice hoppy flavours with the malt balanced against the bitterness. Getting a Piney/lemon thing happening with a honey in there somewhere mixed with a little alcohol and a lasting bitterness.
Fits in and ticks all the boxes for me. Very nice indeed.
( Didnt mention the D word. It could be just me. Reguardless, it works. )

Very happy with all the swaps so far. Well done fellas.
Daz


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/8/12)

Whats the D word daz?

At least it wasn't infected....


----------



## NickB (2/8/12)

I'm guessing Diacetyl - but that can work in an American Ale....


----------



## DKS (2/8/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Whats the D word daz?
> 
> At least it wasn't infected....



No not infected Dan. I just got a hint of honey. As I said it works for me. Lovely drop!
(Nicks onto it! )
Daz


----------



## DKS (2/8/12)

Jeebers. Parks Irish aint bad either. This is better than free tickets to the fun house. 
Daz


----------



## Rowy (2/8/12)

Wallaces beery wheaty galaxy f$#king thing. 

1./ Smelt good.

2./ Poured great but was cloudy (wheat I suppose)

3./ Tasted.................not bloody bad............as stated before I'm a slut for hops. Great taste with a lingering bitterness that wasn't over the top.

If this was a throw together out a Dalby with what you had left Wallace it's not a bad one mate. :icon_cheers: 

Bribies Midnight Train.

I hoped that maybe it was a bottle issue and that some of them may have been alright. If that theory is in fact correct then mine unfortunately was one of the infected ones <_<


----------



## bradsbrew (2/8/12)

Coming up to comp time, time to try my feedback

No. 5 Tidal Pete wee heavy
Judged as 14.2 Strong Scotch Ale

Pours with no apparent legs. Beautiful dark copper appearance with ruby highlights. Limited head that dissapates early although leaves slight lacing of the glass.

Aroma ofPeated caramel malt and complex dried fruit.

Favour of malt, plum raisen esters and a nuttiness, no apparent hops

Lacking the chewy viscous body associated with style. Poor carbonation has depleted mouthfeel.

Overall this version of style is moderately dry, malty but not suggestive of a dessert beer. Definately not one dimensional but drier than suggested by style.


Great beer Pete. I love you man.


----------



## Snow (3/8/12)

:lol: Gotta love the Man-Love in this thread!


----------



## tricache (3/8/12)

Man + No Beer =  
Man + Beer =  
Man + Good Beer = :beerbang: 

Easy as that :lol:


----------



## NickB (3/8/12)

Had the Red Dot Special (no idea whose it is) yesterday...

Nice, some fruity/citrussy hop character in the aroma, fairly clear, dark golden/light amber colour.

Quite nice, but I found it a little astringent. Otherwise top effort, mystery man!

Cheers


----------



## Parks (3/8/12)

NickB said:


> Had the Red Dot Special (no idea whose it is) yesterday...
> 
> Nice, some fruity/citrussy hop character in the aroma, fairly clear, dark golden/light amber colour.
> 
> ...


Didn't we all just put our beers in a bowl h34r: 

That's Daz's APA. A bloody nice beer IMO, really enjoyed it.


----------



## daemon (5/8/12)

DKS said:


> Daemons Choc Porter.
> Drinking now at garage temp. Nice choc, roast and malt balance, carb good. Lots to like about this beer. Its all about the malt yeh? Im guessing this one is made on the high side of guideline specs. For my taste its leaning more towards a stout. Nothing wrong with that. Nice beer mate.
> Daz


Thanks for the feedback Daz and I agree with your feedback. This batch I have over-corrected my previous porter where it didn't have enough bitterness or roast flavour. The joy of trying different grains and tweaking recipe's, I can't help but tinker.



Parks said:


> Had Daemon's Choc Porter on the weekend. I thought this one was slightly too bitter which didn't let the nice chocolaty roast flavours shine. Just how I found it, still very easy to drink.


Cheers Parks, agree with the feedback (as above). I was hoping that with a little bit of age the bitterness / slight hop astringency would fade a bit to balance it a tad more but it hasn't faded enough.

Now, time for some of my feedback, sorry this isn't as detailed as I'd like but it's been a hectic two weeks and I'm working from memory 

Daz's APA: A nice golden / copper colour with great clarity. Initial citrus aroma with a slight malt sweetness as well. Flavour wise there's a really nice balance of hops (Cascade + Nelson Sauvin?) and malt flavour, without going too crazy and pushing it into IPA territory. The only "fault" would be just a slight hop astringency but it's certainly only minor. Enjoyed it all the way to the bottom of the bottle 

Jameson: A nice malt driven beer with some nice caramel flavour and aroma and deep copper colour. Very easy drinking, especially considering how well hidden the alcohol is. I haven't brewed a Scottish ale yet but after this one I'm keen to give it a go.

Florian: Wow, this beer is like a syrup! I've had rye beers before but obviously none with this amount of rye. All the way to the bottom of the bottle I couldn't get over the thickness, it was quite surreal in a beer. The flavour was just as amazing, lots of rye spiciness with hints of caramel and wheat phenolics. Not sure I'm game enough to use this much rye on my system but it's yet another beer I want to brew!

Bradsbrew: Tastes like a beer which hasn't been brewed on a system with enough bling..... just kidding! Couldn't find a fault with this one, it was just mouthful after mouthful of tasty, black goodness. Not to detract from the other beers I've had so far but this one is my favourite! Loved the smooth malty flavour with a good hop kick to it, it's lucky I only had one bottle of this or I wouldn't have stopped. I need a recipe for this one please


----------



## Parks (6/8/12)

Daemon said:


> Cheers Parks, agree with the feedback (as above). I was hoping that with a little bit of age the bitterness / slight hop astringency would fade a bit to balance it a tad more but it hasn't faded enough.


I actually didn't find it harsh or astringent (from memory...), I just felt it had a few too many IBUs in there.


Rowy, sorry - I couldn't wait until today, I cracked it last night :lol:. This beer is very similar to NickB's sex panther from memory (dark beer with lots of late american hops, probably likely to make a similar tasting beer...). If this beer is at the start of your brewing career I look forward to many more of you swap beers 

I don't have too many left in my goodie box. Been pretty good except the bastards that didn't swap :angry:


----------



## Snow (6/8/12)

Tried a couple more on the weekend....

*TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee-Wee Heavy*
lovely caramel malt aroma with hints of fruit and alcohol. made my mouth water! Had a nice chewy texture, malty-sweet but with enough bitterness and acoholic spicyness to not be too cloying. Smooth aftertaste with a warm alcoholic glow. Really enjoyed this thanks mate!

*Daz - Red Spot APA*
Nice citrusy arooma with a touch of buiscuity malt in the background. Flavour was a little one-dimensional, but a solid APA all-up. Bitterness just a touch on the harsh side for my tastes - but that's me . Having said this, i enjoyed drinking it! Thanks Daz!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Damien13 (8/8/12)

Parks said:


> It'll be late November early December at a location yet to be decided (I think...).




Awesome... Hey if anyone wants a laugh check this out... It was my 'invention' for Beer Factor on GO. And yes, it is a mini keg in a backpack powered with speakers... awesome.




Any progress on Case Swap dates? I say 1st of December!


----------



## Parks (8/8/12)

Damien13 said:


> Awesome... Hey if anyone wants a laugh check this out... It was my 'invention' for Beer Factor on GO. And yes, it is a mini keg in a backpack powered with speakers... awesome.



Epically LOL.

For some reason I am strangely finding myself thinking you are sexy...


----------



## Damien13 (8/8/12)

Parks said:


> Epically LOL.
> 
> For some reason I am strangely finding myself thinking you are sexy...




HAHHAHHAHAHA yeah.... very subtly subliminal.. You will be thinking I am a Man's Man next! hahah


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (10/8/12)

Drinking Jameson Scotch ale...........



Colour is copper red when held up to the light. Poured with no head but carbed nicely. First taste i related to snows rauchbier (due to malt selection or caramelisation possibly??) but never tasted afterwards. Malt dominating over hops flavour and aroma but. 

Clean, slightly sweet and smooth ( Like me  ). I actually liked it, alot. Nice beer and i may have to brew up something myself i think.


----------



## winkle (10/8/12)

15. Stillscottish - RTD Black Velvet, AKA Apple Oatmeal Stout

Weird apple, brown shoe polish? & roast barley aroma, attractive deeply red/brown, bright body and massive lasting head. Medium mouthfeel and carbonation. And now on to the flavour....

Dammed if it isn't good - light apple notes up front mixed with a brown sugar/dark malt mid-palate and a nice solid toasty finish. Alcohol comes out of the closet toward the end but only to be showing a g-string, some sequins and a boa. I'm not so keen on the aroma Campbell, but the rest of the beer is a class act - (to my somewhat demented taste) needs some funk to sort out the aroma and give a bonus point in the finish?


----------



## jameson (10/8/12)

Thanks for the comments. The brew day when I brewed my scotch comes streaming back. It was my second mash, the wind picked up and my mate come over to watch. Let's say the 4 ring burner took 4 ever and things didn't go as planned. Glad it worked out drinkable would love to try a traquair house ale for comparison. Traquair age there's in old whisky barrels. So when I come back to trying this one again I think aged on some oak chips will be the go as there seams to be a space for a little something in the beer. 
Looking forward to having tomorrow night off so I can get stuck into my swaps.


----------



## winkle (11/8/12)

7. Florian - HefeRoggen 7%

For some reason I initially thought that this was susposed to be a weizenbock, and was going to waffle forth about body etc, luckly I checked before making a tool of myself. 
Poured with a medium, quickly vanishing head and golden/orange body (similar to a Schneider Weiss). Big banana and spice aroma. Flavour is big, banana - no mistaking this is a hefeweizen - with a medley of other spices in the background; a slick, almost viscious mouthfeel rounds out the experience. It was only after drinking half of it I remembered drinking and discussing this beer with Florian during the later part of the swap. A good, well-made beer mate, it would have been a much easier drinking beer with a slightly lower % rye component - but it was enjoyable non-the-less savouring it slowly on a cold night watching the footy. (do a weizenbock next) :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (12/8/12)

I hope to be drinking the last ones at the end of the week - TP, NickB's lagerboy, Wallaces' and Jamesons' ones to go I think.
Been a really good array of beers this swap, thanks guys :icon_cheers: 
(now if we can just stop people pulling out at the last moment :angry: )


----------



## daemon (12/8/12)

Two more for feedback:

TidalPete: Bottle was rock hard, in fact I was nearly too scared to even try and squeeze it. Poured it into a jug as carefully as I could but being so overcarbed there was a lot of head  After it had settled for a bit it there was a lovely toffee and raisin aroma. Taste is well balanced, with a strong malt backbone to support it. Not sure on the ABV but if it's higher than 5% the alcohol is very well hidden. Enjoyed this one Pete, a nice drop!


Parks: Opposite problem of TidalPete's this was undercarbed. Pours a very dark red / brown with good clarity. Initial tastes were restrained (fridge is probably too cold!) but as it warms the malt flavours really start to shine. A little bit of alcohol warmth present but not hot or enough to put it out of balance. Hard to put this one down, each sip is enjoyable and buttery smooth. My guess is a good whack of Caraaroma to achieve the flavours present, lots of dark raisin flavours and full-bodied. Again, another one I really enjoyed. 

Not that I needed more reason, but after this case swap my list of beers I want to brew keeps growing longer. Anyone want to lend me a liver and provide me a few months of spare time?


----------



## winkle (22/8/12)

I knocked over a few on Saturday while watching the Wobblies drop the ball a lot  
Apologies for not keeping notes for decent feedback.

*TidalPete - Peaceandplenty Wee-Wee Heavy*
A good well constructed beer thanks Pete, gassy bottle but it seemed to end up with a low carbed mouthfeel after the head died back :blink: , malt driven, easily consumed beer while shouting at the TV. A lighter mouthfeel than its fellow traveller. Good stuff.
*Jameson- Traquair house ale clone*
Pretty much the same as above, slightly higher crystal malt aroma, quite low carbonation level, and a fuller mouthfeel than Pete's but worked in a good way. Quite pleased to have both of these. I'd be keen to try your next version.
*Daemon - Choc Porter or Baltic Porter*
Sorry Tim, it was good but really can't recall too much other than thinking it was quite pleasant, would score well in a BJCP comp, and could have used a bit more choc for my tastes. I'll do a better descriptor with the other one you left.


----------



## Bribie G (30/8/12)

Well that's a coincidence. I ran out of beer tonight and was hurting for a beer, and went to the case swap leftovers. Didn't fancy a rauch, another one had been put on by a gorilla and couldn't get the top off so I went for number 5 - drank it hot and it hit the spot beautifully - just like a pint in the pub back home. Bloody nice. 

Good job Pete. A little gassy but IMHO any beer that can deliver the goods hot is a sound beer with a heart of oak. 

Any more where that came from???


----------



## bradsbrew (17/11/12)

Was just rearranging the keg fridge when I found Daemons porter stashed in the door where I put it after I froze it  . Reminds me why the swaps are so good to go in. 
Great beer Tim, beautiful malt and hops with an underlying dried fruit (plums) in the background this is then followed by the bitterness that I initially thought was from hops but as the flavour diminishes it is more the bitterness you get with dark chocolate.

Delicious!

Cheers Brad


----------

